
A Global Shortage of Magnetic Tape Leaves Cassette Fans Reeling - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cassettes-are-making-a-comeback-but-there-s-a-kink-nobody-makes-tape-1509723435
======
ineedasername
Paywall, so I don't know if this is covered in the linked article-- Is there
something unique about the medium, such as with vinyl, that enthusiasts are
seeking out?

